# Cynthia the Werecat



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Oct 30, 2011)

_Based off an adoptable I got._

Name: Cynthia Turner
Age: 23
Sex: Female
Species: Werecat (resembles a Turkish Angora)
Height: 5'6"
Weight: 145 lbs

Appearance:
- Hair and fur: Cream (#B59852) base fur, long and silky coat and big fluffy tail (like an Angora's), cream hair in long layered curls
- Markings: Ears are blue (#0D78A6), Inside of ears light blue (#61CEE2), boobs and shoulders are blue, lower arms, legs and 2/3rds of the tail are blue and separated from the cream by a chevron-shaped break.
- Eye color: Light blue (#61CEE2)
- Other features: Black paw pads
Behavior and Personality: Outwardly friendly and polite, almost trap-like in her demeanor; people who know her know that she can act like a real bitch. Very possessive and demanding of men who do decide to date her. Short-tempered and bound to be get angry over the pettiest of things. Can become sadistic and merciless in her treatment of people who dissapoint her. Appears to have become mad with the power that werecat magic has bestowed upon her.

Skills: is an evil werecat mage, good at seducing men,
Weaknesses: is picky about her food, is

Likes: milking dinners and shows out of men, transforming men, humiliating and dominating, reading her book of spells and coming up with devious schemes, 
Dislikes: people serving her food that does not suit her taste, werecat mages that use their magic for - Bast forbid- good

History: Cynthia was a simple intern at a multinational company, raised by a reasonably well-to-do family in Westchester. She had always wanted to get ahead of the game, get anything she wanted. She found her wish granted when she bought a spell book in a flea market. She discovered Bastian magic, which brought her into the world of ailuranthropy. Since then, she's used her werecat powers for her own personal gain, with little regard to anybody who gets in her way.

Clothing/Personal Style: Has a quite sizable wardrobe, tends to dress in sleeveless tops and capris, often with heels (in human form, werecats don't wear shoes)
Picture: http://www.furaffinity.net/view/6760935
http://img.photobucket.com/albums/v21/FoxDragon/FA_Ray_11.jpg 

Favorite food: Filet Mignon Steak (Medium) with Lobster
Favorite drink: Lemonade, but it has to be sour and have hemispherical ice cubes
Favorite location: 34th Street in Manhattan
Favorite weather: Anything that's not rain
Favorite color: A sort of salmony red

Least liked food: Anything that doesn't suit her tastes
Least liked drink: Drinks that don't have whole, hemispherical ice cubes
Least liked location: The bus stop
Least liked weather: Rain

Favorite person: Herself
Least liked person: Douchey men (or often, her definition thereof)
Significant other: Not yet
Orientation: Bisexual


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2011)

Haven't you got enough of these damn things? I swear you've filled half this forum section on your own. And every single character reads like it's just designed to be tonights masturbation fantasy.

Please stop.


----------



## Pine (Nov 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Haven't you got enough of these damn things? I swear you've filled half this forum section on your own. And every single character reads like it's just designed to be tonights masturbation fantasy.
> 
> Please stop.



I agree with this. You really have too much time on your hands if you're keeping track of all of these characters. I'm not being a dick or telling you to stop, but you really have too many of these.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2011)

Maybe instead of focusing time on coming up with a boatload of simplistic characters, you take the time to actually develop interesting and meaningful backstories.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2011)

This is an intervention.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 9, 2011)

Smelch, shouldn't you be all up in Skift's ass, then? He's made more characters than I.

Now, Fay... I usually try to develop my characters, since people seem to like them a lot. Granted, I wasn't goin g to make Cynthia... but I got a real nice adoptable and this came out. I've grown to love her character, though, to the point that I want to write a story about her.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2011)

I don't see Skift making threads like this all the time.

I see you making threads all the time with your 27 different characters. Just no more, please.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I don't see Skift making threads like this all the time.
> 
> I see you making threads all the time with your 27 different characters. Just no more, please.



I actually don't feel I make threads like this all the time...  I think my recent influx of characters was due to getting a couple of free adoptables. I decided they would be nice additions to the Malleyverse and the people who made them seem to be impressed.

Also, the fact that many of my characters know each other, so I make them in batches. Been doing that recently as of late with my pirates and with my sibling-cousin threesome, for example. They tend to be either friends of my fusions, friends of friends of my fursona, neighbors or rivals of my fursona, or most recently, related to my fursona.

And my fursona is a 500-year old werepanther, so he knows a lot of people.

Plus, I can't help having a vivid imagination... I mean, Smelch, your fursona is a practical joke. I doubt you understand how passionate I am about this.


----------



## dinosaurdammit (Nov 9, 2011)

Pretty much every fursona persona thread I see come up in the new post is one of yours.


----------



## Neuron (Nov 9, 2011)

I'm getting into a detailed probably going to end up pages long storyline for my characters, and I'll still probably only make 3 or 4 threads total over the course of a few weeks while I flesh everything out. You seem to be just piling a lot of "adopted" characters into simplistic personality shells and trying to showcase them, if you don't put more effort into it that's pretty uncool. I mean if you're going to do this at least put some effort into your "universe" you keep talking about being so important. I've seen like three of your threads and I don't know shit.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2011)

You say you develop your characters, but all these threads are superficial. Fitting in random information into a frame just so it fits a certain thing. It's like that that shrodinger cat nonsense where it was clear you just had a thought and didn't put any thought into it. 
It's great that you like your characters, but if you really do have a nice universe and a complex system where they all fit then prove it. Right now they're just connected in "these guys fuck"


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 9, 2011)

Fay V said:


> You say you develop your characters, but all these threads are superficial. Fitting in random information into a frame just so it fits a certain thing. It's like that that shrodinger cat nonsense where it was clear you just had a thought and didn't put any thought into it.
> It's great that you like your characters, but if you really do have a nice universe and a complex system where they all fit then prove it. Right now they're just connected in "these guys fuck"



I do have some characters on the pipeline that don't really involve fucking. My universe is still pretty much under development.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 9, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And my fursona is a 500-year old werepanther, so he knows a lot of people.
> 
> Plus, I can't help having a vivid imagination... I mean, Smelch, your fursona is a practical joke. I doubt you understand how passionate I am about this.



"YOU DON'T UNDERSTAND BECAUSE YOU ARE NOT REAL FURRY"

Yeah, ok.

I have characters for my comic. I like most of them. But I'm not going to make dozens of them for no good reason, and I hope to hell that they're all properly developed as characters rather than just there to fill the fuck-quota. Which I don't have. So they can't.


----------



## Fay V (Nov 9, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> I do have some characters on the pipeline that don't really involve fucking. My universe is still pretty much under development.


Then maybe actually show that your putting work into it. It's nice to have characters and a passion for them, but you really should do more than just post a whole much of formulaic characters that look like they just fill a quota. It's less that they seem developed and more "I had a thought"
Instead of posting these same fursona threads over and over and over make one about the development of your universe, put the characters in and track their major life events. 

Hell I have over 50 OCs and for every one I could give you an explanation of their personality, and the events in their life that made them who they are. If they exist in the universe of another character I can relate them through major events in history. 

At the very least will you just make a mega thread?


----------



## Ariosto (Nov 9, 2011)

Estoy de acuerdo con todo lo que han dicho hasta ahora. Muestra tus dotes de Balzac, Ray.


----------



## LizardKing (Nov 9, 2011)

Smelge said:


> 27 different characters



So can we expect 6 more?


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2011)

Holy Jesus. Kill it now. Preferably with fire.

Seriously. How many characters does a person need? Holy fuck. Holy cluster fucking fuck.


----------



## Jesie (Nov 10, 2011)

FURRY CHARACTERS STORIES ARE ONLY WORTH TELLING IF THEY FUCK EVERYTHING THEY COME INTO CONTACT WITH.

Am I right?
Right?
I'm right...


----------



## TechnoGypsy (Nov 10, 2011)

I would usually associate that many characters with them having a complex web of connections and relationships.
And possibly an epic story.


----------



## Deo (Nov 10, 2011)

Jesie said:


> FURRY CHARACTERS STORIES ARE ONLY WORTH TELLING IF THEY FUCK EVERYTHING THEY COME INTO CONTACT WITH.


500 years worth of venereal diseases.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 10, 2011)

RayO_ElGatubelo said:


> And my fursona is a 500-year old werepanther,



Aaaahhahahahhahahaahahh. 

/reading.


----------



## gijjarg (Nov 10, 2011)

Maximum Ride by James Patterson is about genetic engineering, but is also really good.


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2011)

TechnoGypsy said:


> I would usually associate that many characters with them having a complex web of connections and relationships.
> And possibly an epic story.



Problem there, is that everyone forgets who the fuck they are.

If they're all part of a story, usually you can get away with a central cast of unique and obviously different individuals. Throw in too many and it gets confusing. On average 5 or 7 is the ideal number for core cast. However if they're all werethings, you start to get a blurring. They're all bisexual too and you start getting a mess. Over 20 characters and you end up with nobody knowing what the fuck is going on and with who.


----------



## RayO_ElGatubelo (Nov 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> Problem there, is that everyone forgets who the fuck they are.
> 
> If they're all part of a story, usually you can get away with a central cast of unique and obviously different individuals. Throw in too many and it gets confusing. On average 5 or 7 is the ideal number for core cast. However if they're all werethings, you start to get a blurring. They're all bisexual too and you start getting a mess. Over 20 characters and you end up with nobody knowing what the fuck is going on and with who.



That's why I organize them by story arc. A couple of characters are in 16th century Spain, some spread over 18th century France and Russia, then Victorian England, WWII. Some live in modern-day New York near Ray, others in Boston. It's not like we're following all of them at the same time.

For example, take my character Belladonna. Ray fathered her, but he's never met her. He probably was doing stuff in Europe with Khristina and Bosko and a few other characters, while Belladonna was doing her pirate thing out in the Caribbean. Two arcs going on at the same time, but practically apart.


----------



## Unsilenced (Nov 10, 2011)

If you want anyone but you to follow this you ought to write out/draw one arc in a clear and thorough fashion _before _you construct a related canon that would make the most hardened comicbook reader piss themselves in fear.


----------



## OssumPawesome (Nov 10, 2011)

Smelge said:


> I don't see Skift making threads like this all the time.



I think there's a difference. I think Skift just species swaps a SHITTON.

Can't speak for her though. That's just what's going on with me.

ALSO: Why do these character templates list stupid shit like favorite foods?

Who cares? How is it in any way important to the character?


----------



## Smelge (Nov 10, 2011)

OssumPawesome said:


> ALSO: Why do these character templates list stupid shit like favorite foods?
> 
> Who cares? How is it in any way important to the character?



Because when you have a character you want to focus on, you need a good pile of info about them. It may never become relevant to say they like 60's horror films, but it's still a part of the character, and there if required.

It's the same principal as inventing an entire planet for your story. Different countries have different feels, imports/exports, culture and so on. Some people go and come up with information on anything and everything. The characters may not visit there, but if it's ever needed then the story can be written to involve it and make it feel more real than just dropping in an Italian themed city for the hell of it.


----------



## Ozriel (Nov 10, 2011)

It would be nice to see a story with the characters instead of an RP template. 

...Dang...I should finish up with Zeke's bio but I am too lazy. :V


----------

